# How I silence a bow string.



## Apex Predator (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is a simple, quick tutorial on how to use wool yarn to silence a bow string.

Here is a view of my materials.  Note the fancy jigs I built, and the yarn purchased from Michaels Arts and Crafts.












First thing is clamping your jigs to the bench to apply slight tension to your string.  











Next step is to separate the bundles for inserting your puff balls.  Your hands will be full in a moment, so do it now.  I use an antler tine for this and anything else handle for the opposite side after the bundles are split.  Sharp objects are not good here!






Take a few turns around your fingers, or I've heard a credit card works quite well.  Insert in your string, and pull your spreaders out.  I like to trim around 3/4" on each side.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 2, 2008)

Now for the contact area on recurves.  This is my favorite part.  Seperate with your antler tine, and wrap with slight tension.  You don't want it served on too tight or it will be less effective.






When you get to the loop just run it through and start wrapping back to where you started in the opposite direction.  At the end I run it through from the opposite side and trim to about 1/4" on each side.











After stringing your bow just pluck the string a few times and it will take shape.  These work awesome!


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 2, 2008)

Good pics and tutorial. On my contact area in the string groves I just made one pass. I figured to passes up and down the string would make it to bulky for the string grooves, but I will try that next time


----------



## Al33 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks again Marty!!


----------



## RogerB (Jul 2, 2008)

I do the same thing on the ends of my string, except I start at the loop end and only make one pass.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks AP, this is very helpful.  I wish I had seen this before I tried to separate a string with the pressure on it.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, that can be difficult Robert.  Much easier this way.


----------



## Just BB (Jul 13, 2008)

Good post Marty, I use yarn occasionally. Found some at Wally World that was actual Camo. The colors change every few inches from brown to green to and so forth.


----------



## SOS (Jul 13, 2008)

AP,

How does the wool blend hold up?  I've tried just cheap acrylic yarn and it shredded in no time.  The pure Merino wool holds up great.  Steve


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 13, 2008)

I've had zero problems with this type, and have shot them bunches.


----------



## delta708 (Jul 13, 2008)

This works great.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jul 13, 2008)

pretty neat for sure..


----------



## frankwright (Jul 13, 2008)

That looks quick and easy and a lot cheaper than buying the puffs.


----------



## birddog721 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks Apex they look great. Going to walmart this evening. Just wanted to make sure I'm clear. I don't have to tie them in with anything, the string itself will holds them in place?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks for the tutorial !!! i do the same but have not thought of the tensioning jigs. great lesson here !


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't tie them together, or to the string.  A good waxed string holds them fine.  You can also slide them up and down with a little effort, if needed for tuning.


----------



## archrman (Sep 3, 2009)

*Yarn puffs*

How do they effect performance, ie are they heavier than other woolies or musk ox / hush puppies. Also what about color holding up in rain.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 3, 2009)

Any silencer will take away a fps or two, but it's well worth it to me.  Never had them fade or bleed, but I guess anything could happen over extended periods of exposure.


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Sep 4, 2009)

Great job Marty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## SOS (Sep 5, 2009)

I do it the same way.  But only use pure merino wool.  It's skinnier, just use more wraps.  Last more than a year of shooting.  I'm not redoing mine from over a year ago.  The only bow I shoot so it gets shot a lot and still look great.

STeve


----------



## SOS (Sep 7, 2009)

I was tagging along with my bride at Michael's yesterday.  They carry skeins of "Fisherman's Yarn", or something like that.  It comes in several natural colors - browns and tans - and it says it still has all the lanolin oils in the yarn.  Bet that would make killer silencers.  Of course I still have a million silencers worth of merino cuz it won't wear out.  They also had the merino wool in camo, if that would float your boat.  FYI.  Steve


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 7, 2009)

I use fisherman's yarn and coat it with a little liquid lanolin before I make up the silencers.  I figure that way it's sure to throw the maximum amount of water in my face if I get a shot while it is raining.


----------



## Night Wing (Sep 8, 2009)

I like the yarn wrapped around the contact area for recurves. I'm going to try this out on my Blacktail TD recurve. I'm going to go to Michael's and get some yarn with lanolin in it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## devolve (Jul 16, 2012)

bump for the new guys! this is the way I do it and it works great


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 17, 2012)

Never saw this one. Good stuff.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2012)

I do the same thing, but use a strip of tanned mink fur. It`s durable and really quiet.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I do the same thing, but use a strip of tanned mink fur. It`s durable and really quiet.



x2-mink, beaver, or muskrat all work great.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks AP.  I was just about to look into doing just this on my new bow.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 30, 2015)

Just reading this for the first time while searching silencers info.  

Great tutorial Apex!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 31, 2015)

Jim Thompson said:


> Just reading this for the first time while searching silencers info.
> 
> Great tutorial Apex!



I have likely done 100 strings or better this way. Works every time.


----------

